# New to TRT



## StillKickin (Jun 21, 2016)

Hello to everyone. I introduced myself to everyone a couple of days ago on the Introduction Forum, and got lots of appreciated "welcome to ug" reply's. Thank you. 
But DF recommended I get right over here and post my protocol which was my plan from day one. I'll skip explaining much about myself as it's pretty well outlined on my profile and in my introduction. But please ask me more if you'd like, my life has been kind of interesting.

I had reached out to a clinic to start this journey as I don't believe my primary is up to speed with this. He's a good doc but old school and I live in a very rural part of the country. I had never had a doctor in my life, so by the time I turned 40 I had a short list of things I'd been tracking and wondering about, my T being one of them. 
My family uses this doctor so I decide he's the guy. I let him know that I had decided it was time "For someone to chronicle my slow dive into the shitsville of getting older", we laughed good on that one. 
One thing we discussed was my concern of my T levels and I wanted them checked (And among other things was the "What the frig is this thing growing on my toe doc, lord please chop that thing off!!!!", another good laugh). 

But back then I had very little understanding of what I was even asking for. Doc orders tests, and we review them. All he ask for was Total T, I remember it being in the very low but normal range. So the conversation dies there. I mean hell it's "normal" right!!! Must be other reasons your libido sucks, your tired, can't focus, don't rest, get cranky, and just have general lack of enthusiasm for life, loosing strength in the gym slowly for years, etc.  So let's get to my recently begun TRT journey.

Initial labs below, if I don't mention a result it's because it was within range and normal. But if I need to elaborate just let me know. This BW was drawn on 4/18/16.
Total T 338, low.
Free T 5.0, low.
LH 5.7, mid\high normal.
FSH 6.4, mid range.
E2 14.6, mid\low normal.
LDL 125, hi. Always has been.
HDL 44.
Thyroids all normal with hematocrit at 43%
PSA .9
IGF-1 181.

Clinic prescribed protocol below. First injection 4/26/16

100mg T cyp, 50mg T prop on day one and day 4, I split this perfectly at 3.5 days now.
HCG 500 units, Anastrozole .5mg day after each T pin.
LIPOLEAN 3X week, an option I chose myself.

Ok so your thinking Good God almighty........300mg a week straight out of the gate.......yeah I figured this would have me howling at the moon, but to date that is not happening. My results have been mixed in that it has taken until now to get what I will say is a consistent improvement of about 30% overall. So this is nothing like results I read about from new TRT patients feeling 20 again. But I'm patient and certainly willing to adjust and learn. 

Second set of BW below, taken 5/16/16.
Total T 1072.
Free T 22.7.
E2 23.3, should mention that both BW E2 tests were not sensitive but Roche.
HDL 38, moved lower.
LDL 126, moved higher.
PSA 1.3
Hematocrit 45.7
Platelets 383, moved higher.

So that's my story for now. 
Thank you to everyone that will comment or reach out to me. Whatever I failed to include to be helpful here please let me know.
I want to also ask about anyone here that suffers from migraines and if relief was found while on TRT. I do have them, most days actually, and have run the track of docs, pills, neurologist, and treatments with no relief. Funny thing on the botox treatments they use for migraines now, they give you shots up and down your traps, "oh shit I thought............this stuff is gonna wreck my traps!!!!!". So I ask the doc if he had to go so far along the trap and near the delts, he said don't worry it won't effect your workouts..........woo thank God I thought.
Then when I decided to help myself I found 2 great studies found both migraine and cluster headache sufferers found relief with T therapy. So it was like hot damn, maybe I can feel better overall, and shoot my daily headaches right in the ass too.
I'd like to add that may main goal currently is to get back to being the old me. I refuse to let my wife, my children, my career, and myself down. So far I had been able to do that, but the effort it took to simply remain the man I once was had become just about all I had. And well.........**** that, if I can help myself I am going to do that. Mediocrity is not something I'm comfortable with. 
I'll be honest as well about this, after finding my sweet spot with TRT. If I can safely cycle a couple of times a year I will do that. Almost got involved about 15 years ago with it but decided not to. Now that my understanding has and is growing I'm considering it.

Allright everyone thank you for reading such a long winded post.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 21, 2016)

That prop is gonna get old... trt itself gets old. After time you will get sick of the injects and start looking for stuff like test u and pinning every other week.

Glad you are on the road though.  Low test sucks and the idea that you can be in range by a point and they will ignore your quality of life is bullshit.  Women in menopause feel hot so let's load them up with hormones?


----------



## DF (Jun 21, 2016)

Give it a bit more time.  It's only been a little over a couple weeks.  The first thing I noticed when I started trt was a huge increase in sex drive & boners that would break rocks.  You can make great gains in the gym on your protocol.  Interesting that they put you on prop & Cyp.  Any questions fire away.


----------



## snake (Jun 21, 2016)

Glad you're on the road to recovery. Be happy that someone thought a TT of 338 was low. Most Doctors would tell you you're just fine until you fell below 225.

I can speak only for myself but the first thing I noticed when starting TRT was waking up under a tent after about 5-6 weeks. It took a few months for my mood and energy to pick up and that helped to peel off any excess fat. As for the "Feeling 21 again".... that's not happening. The wear and tear over 40+ years will not go away. The ever present stress of family life and the responsibilities you have compared to those early 20's will still weigh on you. The difference being the way you can handle the stress on TRT is much better than without it.


----------



## StillKickin (Jun 21, 2016)

Yeah it's been a couple of months and while I never minded the pinning it is already kind of getting old. Drawing and mixing the two just takes a bit of time. 
Yeah I'm sure as this carries on for a year of so it will become something more of a chore. For now its bearable. Plus occasionally I have to travel for work and bringing everything along will be interesting.
What do you guys think of this dosage? Seem way hi or no?
My experience so far has been a bit of improved libido, energy, and mood as well. No morning erections, and no strength gains in the gym. All my lifts had dropped just a bit as prior to starting TRT I cleaned up the diet a hair and went from 228 to 211, so naturally some of my lifts suffered. Kind of hoped the TRT would at least get them up to prior weight lose levels.
And snake I agree, while I'd like to feel like that again.....I know, just as you said, that the way I lived my life for many many years is something no amount of hormone will correct. But I honestly expect that I will improve from here dramatically. I hope so anyway.
DF that's twice now that you've invited me to bother you with questions, thank you very much. I'm hesitant to bother folks on here with questions sent to them directly. I appreciate everyone's time and don't want to intrude a bunch. 
Allright guys hope you all have great days today and work don't break you down.
And if your retired and fishing, or playing golf, or out on the boat like snake there in the pic..........well then I just hate ya!


----------



## DF (Jun 21, 2016)

300mg for trt is a bit higher than usual.  You will make progress given time.  As for the questions,  we are here to help.  Post them in a thread send PM's ect.... However,  if you ask questions thru PM it's customary to send noods.


----------



## StillKickin (Jun 21, 2016)

DF said:


> 300mg for trt is a bit higher than usual.  You will make progress given time.  As for the questions,  we are here to help.  Post them in a thread send PM's ect.... However,  if you ask questions thru PM it's customary to send noods.



Damnit..........I'm laughing out loud here at my desk at work. Which is fine, I work at a flippin power plant with a bunch of type A alphas, which I have to keep on track and in line anyway and we all lift weights in the basement here on equipment that we built and bought but......DG I read your post and here's what went through my head.

"customary to send noods"......so I think to myself WTF is a nood, shit I need to read the sticky's again, I wonder is there a search function I can look up send noods on, maybe in the FAQ sections it will explain what a nood is because I'll be damned if I'm gonna PM someone without doing it correctly and get bitch slapped for it.......

So my wheels spin for about 2 minutes when it dawns on me, for ****s sake he's saying nudes! And if that is correct I am still sitting here laughing, my guys are looking at me like I've lost it. Shit this might be a fun site after all huh......and remember I never said I was smart to begin with.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 21, 2016)

StillKickin said:


> Damnit..........I'm laughing out loud here at my desk at work. Which is fine, I work at a flippin power plant with a bunch of type A alphas, which I have to keep on track and in line anyway and we all lift weights in the basement here on equipment that we built and bought but......DG I read your post and here's what went through my head.
> 
> "customary to send noods"......so I think to myself WTF is a nood, shit I need to read the sticky's again, I wonder is there a search function I can look up send noods on, maybe in the FAQ sections it will explain what a nood is because I'll be damned if I'm gonna PM someone without doing it correctly and get bitch slapped for it.......
> 
> So my wheels spin for about 2 minutes when it dawns on me, for ****s sake he's saying nudes! And if that is correct I am still sitting here laughing, my guys are looking at me like I've lost it. Shit this might be a fun site after all huh......and remember I never said I was smart to begin with.



Tits or get the **** out


----------



## DF (Jun 21, 2016)

StillKickin said:


> Damnit..........I'm laughing out loud here at my desk at work. Which is fine, I work at a flippin power plant with a bunch of type A alphas, which I have to keep on track and in line anyway and we all lift weights in the basement here on equipment that we built and bought but......DG I read your post and here's what went through my head.
> 
> "customary to send noods"......so I think to myself WTF is a nood, shit I need to read the sticky's again, I wonder is there a search function I can look up send noods on, maybe in the FAQ sections it will explain what a nood is because I'll be damned if I'm gonna PM someone without doing it correctly and get bitch slapped for it.......
> 
> So my wheels spin for about 2 minutes when it dawns on me, for ****s sake he's saying nudes! And if that is correct I am still sitting here laughing, my guys are looking at me like I've lost it. Shit this might be a fun site after all huh......and remember I never said I was smart to begin with.



Bahahahaha! yes, noods=nudes
We tend to have a good time here.  Everyone takes their fair share of the shit.  Jada takes a bit more, but once you get to know him you'll understand.


----------



## IHI (Jun 21, 2016)

Nood's= selfish in a speedo with a nut hanging out on each side of the floss and a cheesy grin


----------



## StillKickin (Jun 21, 2016)

Ya'll better be careful. You don't know just how damn stupid I can be.............my wife just loves me for it............trust me on that one right..??
And if I send a pm that includes a pic of the batwing you will never be the same. 

Lets see if anyone remembers what  the batwing is...anyone....anyone....Bueler.....Bueler......


----------



## IHI (Jun 21, 2016)

Thought batwing was in the movie clerks along with many other nut sack variables lol


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 21, 2016)

IHI said:


> Thought batwing was in the movie clerks along with many other nut sack variables lol



The bat wing can best be described in this way...


----------

